# Mcintosh MX5000 worth it?



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

So I bought this MX5000 unit, and have to say it was pricy. The unit did not come with the dc converter. I have a converter so that was not a problem. I for the unit and the cd player did not work, I was a little unhappy with that. The unit cost me 1100.00 with shipping. 
I worked on it and cleaned the cd chucked switch and the sled limit switch and it got better, but no go. Then I recapped the dc player board, luckily I had the caps. tried it again, no go. The laser appeared to be dead, the cd would not even begin to spin.
Here is the kicker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I called George Meyer about a new laser, and the guy there quoted me 122.14 for a new laser. Needless to say I was not to appy about the cost of the part. So I decided to order one, and the guy says they are reserved for his customers. I ask him to explain, he says the customers that send in their gear to get worked on and the labor is 125.00 an hour. HE will NOT sell me a laser, I have to send my unit to him to get it replaced. 
So I was a little bothered by that and said I would think about it. Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't that a form of extortion? I have to send him my unit so he can charge me labor to install a laser, he will not just sell me a laser. WHAT A CROCK!
So I went to work again on my unit and decided to clean the optics, and see if I can determine if the laser is working or not. I clean the optics and tweak the laser gain somewhat. Try it and no go still dead.
Then I readjust the gain, as it was possible I adjusted it incorrectly and turned down the gain. I tweak ir back the other way, try it again. 
This time the cd player works!!!!! So I was happy it started working. I have been playing it on my bench for about 5 hours now. 
The thing about the mcintosh units that bother me is that the mx5000 really is not supported, the mx4000 and mx406 are supported by George Meyer, and that outfit is total crap, force me to send my unit in to pay them labor just to get a part. I think that is just wrong myself, and the bad part is that this outfit bought all of Mcintosh stock when they decided to get out of the car audio business. They are single source for the parts.
So my opinion is that for the cost, and the fact that you have to send in your unit for repair just to get some parts, and the guy is a well I don't care for the guy, this equipment in my opinion is not worth the time or the money.
I wanted to see how the MX5000 sounded, and in my opinion, it has nothing on the alpine 7909 for sound quality, and with my audio board upgrade, not any improvement. The 24bit a to d converters is what I wanted to hear the improvement with, and I really think the 7909 sounds better. 
Now I have 2000.00 invested in the mx5000 and mcd5000(that is brand new) a difficult parts supplier, and frankly I am happy with the 7909.
What really did it for me was being forced to send some yahoo my gear to repair it with knowing little about the quality of the repairs, or if the guy is a hack or not, and for that kind of money, this setup is a no go for me. 
Your thoughts will be considered.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

George Meyer did an inspection and repairs on my MX406 a few years back and I couldn't have been happier. A year later when the laser went out they replaced it again free of charge parts & labor. I've had good luck with them personally. They're definitely not just some hack shop.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Owner of the part can charge whatever he want. I bet he could sell you that laser for 250. 
120 for obsolete part and 125 for warranty that it will work as designed is not a bad deal.
IMHO of course.


----------

